# Boxing Thread



## Gaza420 (Sep 11, 2019)

Errol Spence vs Shawn Porter.
September 28, 2019

Who do you guys have winning?


----------



## SB85 (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm going with Spence.


----------



## Gaza420 (Sep 12, 2019)

SB85 said:


> I'm going with Spence.


It's going to be good 1...As you may already know Porter is Sparring David Benavidez and Andrade in preparation for this fight..will Shawn fight dirty? I think he has too. Few more weeks my friend! Did you see the face off where Shawn said.. "We'll see what happens when I cut you" lmao! I didn't like how Shawn looked against Ugas and thought he lost that fight trying to box.. we'll see what happens but If I was to bet..my money would be on Spence also!


----------



## SB85 (Sep 13, 2019)

Gaza420 said:


> It's going to be good 1...As you may already know Porter is Sparring David Benavidez and Andrade in preparation for this fight..will Shawn fight dirty? I think he has too. Few more weeks my friend! Did you see the face off where Shawn said.. "We'll see what happens when I cut you" lmao! I didn't like how Shawn looked against Ugas and thought he lost that fight trying to box.. we'll see what happens but If I was to bet..my money would be on Spence also!



Canelo Vs Kovalev just got announced for Nov 2


https://www.boxingnews24.com/2019/09/its-official-canelo-vs-kovalev-live-on-dazn-on-nov-2/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## MrGreenFingers99 (Feb 16, 2020)

Wilder vs Fury next weekend, who you got winning this one?


----------



## BWG707 (Feb 23, 2020)

Wilder took a beat down. He was dominated the whole fight. I didn't expect it to be so lopsided. I guess Fury vs Joshua next, that's where the money's at. Wilder should get his rematch a bit later, not right away.


----------



## BWG707 (Feb 23, 2020)

So... there's a clause that's in the fight contract that allows the defeated opponent to activate, within 30days, a rematch. Rumors are that Wilders team will be asking for that rematch. If Wilder happened to lose a second rematch it very well could do irreputable harm to his career. His team should carfully consider whether this would be the best option for Wilder. I can't believe that we've finally got a Real and worthwhile heavyweight division that's entertaining and very competitive again. Boxing might again become a respectable top notch sporting event.


----------



## MrGreenFingers99 (Feb 24, 2020)

BWG707 said:


> So... there's a clause that's in the fight contract that allows the defeated opponent to activate, within 30days, a rematch. Rumors are that Wilders team will be asking for that rematch. If Wilder happened to lose a second rematch it very well could do irreputable harm to his career. His team should carfully consider whether this would be the best option for Wilder. I can't believe that we've finally got a Real and worthwhile heavyweight division that's entertaining and very competitive again. Boxing might again become a respectable top notch sporting event.


If Wilder takes the rematch I think hes cashing out as I cant see how he cant beat Fury after that domination, his only chance is to come out swinging and hope to land a bomb but fury will just smother him again and wear him down! Wilder hasn't got the skills for a boxing match.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 28, 2020)

So far these are some great fucking fights.


----------



## Roshambizzle (Nov 29, 2020)

BWG707 said:


> So... there's a clause that's in the fight contract that allows the defeated opponent to activate, within 30days, a rematch. Rumors are that Wilders team will be asking for that rematch. If Wilder happened to lose a second rematch it very well could do irreputable harm to his career. His team should carfully consider whether this would be the best option for Wilder. I can't believe that we've finally got a Real and worthwhile heavyweight division that's entertaining and very competitive again. Boxing might again become a respectable top notch sporting event.


To be fair its not really competitive. Fury is leaps and bounds ahead of AJ Wilder Ruiz Jr and anyone else who around to challenge him.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------

